# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  محرومیت درکنکور

## حدیث96

_سلام دوستان.کسی میدونه که اگ کسی کنکور ریاضی روزانه قبول شه و نره ثبت نام کنه چن سال محروم میشه ؟دو سال یا یک سال؟میشه بهمن بره ثبت نام؟_ممنون میشم جواب بدین

----------


## -AMiN-

*بر اساس تبصره جدید که سنجش سال94 به قانون محرومیت اضافه کرد پذیرفته شدگان روزانه از انتخاب رشته محل های روزانه سال بعد محرومن !
یعنی میتونه کنکور ثبت نام کنه اما نمیتونه رشته های روزانه انتخاب رشته بکنه و قبول شه*

----------

